# Air compressor purchasing advice



## Throttle (Sep 25, 2020)

Hi
I’m looking at getting a Air compressor for my work unit where we work on heavy machinery repairs it’s just for bits of spraying and the odd air tool use, It’s not very often it’ll be used so not a full on every day usage type item. 

at the moment im looking at the 

Clarke SE36C270 3-Phase / 400V Air

or

ABAC PRO B6000 270 FT7.5 BELT DRIVEN 270 LITRE AIR COMPRESSOR

Has anyone any experience with them or brands in general for reliability ? Or any other decent alternatives for similar price £1200-£1300 price.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

what is your country and Provence?
I can look up good vendors in your location.

the larger the better. 
1400 *litre/minute* or larger with 750 liters of reserve.min and 13 bar.
and do regulators at each outlet.

quincy brand makes a good unit.


----------



## Throttle (Sep 25, 2020)

iowagold said:


> what is your country and Provence?
> I can look up good vendors in your location.
> 
> the larger the better.
> ...


Thanks for the reply back 
I’m in the U.K. at St. Helens ( it’s in the North west between Liverpool and Manchester ) if you can recommend any similar spec and priced alternatives.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

try these places
*Air Compressor Tech*
Unit 14, Hewitt Business Park, Winstanley Rd, Billinge · 01695 632432

and 
*C D S Compressor Spares*
10 Wargrave Mews Wargrave Mews, Newton-Le-Willows · 01925 228661
they have a web site
click here for cds


----------



## Throttle (Sep 25, 2020)

iowagold said:


> try these places
> *Air Compressor Tech*
> Unit 14, Hewitt Business Park, Winstanley Rd, Billinge · 01695 632432
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

any time!
stay safe over there!!

p.s.
wish we had 1/2 the good eats your have over in your area!!
wish we had a good fish and chips shop here!
it is 30 miles or 48km to the nearest curry shop here...
at least we have a good india cafe not too far away!!

80 miles 129 km to the nearest fish and chips shop here now.
we had one that was real close ... it closed 2 years back...
sign of the times!


----------

